

Ask HN: any SmartGWT developers looking for work? - mark_l_watson


======
JoachimSchipper
Please post in the "Who is hiring" threads, see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring>.

------
mark_l_watson
My email is in my profile.

One of my favorite customers is looking for someone (hire or consultant) to
work with me on a long term project.

------
mark_l_watson
Also, a skilled GWT developer might work since SmartGWT is built on top of
GWT, but with a different Javascript widget set.

